# Frequent "peeing" at night



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Okay, ladies, I need help. The last few nights I have been waking up four or five times to "pee". This is driving me crazy, and making me cranky, for lack of sleep. I'm not drinking any more than usual before bed, and sometimes, I hardly even have to go once I get in there. It doesn't burn when I go. I had a partial hysterectomy two summers ago (left ovaries in), and wonder if my bladder is heading south or something. Any idea?


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't know if this will help at all?quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------------AIMS of STUDY - Obesity is an independent risk factor for female incontinence in epidemiological studies1, and has also been implicated in the failure of anti-incontinence surgery2. It is thought to be a factor in the pathogenesis of genuine stress incontinence (GSI) in women, although the mechanism is debated. The increased rate of incontinence may be related to higher abdominal pressure (p.abd) in obese women3. Surprisingly few data are available on the precise relationship between obesity and p.abd in women. In morbidly obese patients p.abd correlates well with indices of obesity, particularly with the sagittal abdominal diameter (SAD)4,5, which is the best predictor of the volume of intra-abdominal adipose tissue6. The increment in abdominal pressure on coughing also appears to be related to obesity, with a significantly smaller increment after massive weight loss in morbidly obese women5. It has been shown that stress incontinent women have a greater increment in intravesical pressure on coughing compared to controls, which was considered important in determining the severity of incontinence, although the relationship to obesity was not studied7. We therefore investigated in detail the relationship between obesity and static and dynamic abdominal pressures in a large group of women of more normal weight. CONCLUSIONS - Obesity shows a strong correlation with intra-abdominal pressures. As would be predicted, the highest correlation is with SAD, and thus with intra-abdominal obesity. There was a trend towards greater pressure increment on coughing in more obese women, although this was not statistically significant (possibly due to the small sample size). GSI in obese women may be partly related to the fact that the resting abdominal pressure is elevated, and thus lies closer to the abdominal leak point pressure for the individual. This study also suggests that the abdominal leak point pressure may be more easily reached in obese women due to higher pressure increments on coughing, although this requires further study. quote:-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------------------------------------------------------------------------------web pageYou don't say how old you are, but I would advise you to see a doctor for advice.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Actually, I'm 39, and well within the healthy weight range for my height, so obesity is not an issue. Thanks for the thought, though!


----------



## millicent (Jul 21, 2003)

I don't know if I can really help but I wondered if you knew that an irritable bladder is a symptom of IBS, I suffer with it too. I am forever getting up in the night to pee. You maybe should get it checked out by a doctor, maybe you have cystitis or a UTI. Sorry I can't be more use, just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Doesnt sound like a female realted ailment...why not posted in the general populace...Are you peeing more during the day as well? Is there alot of volume or just the urge with minimal fluid? Have you flushed your kidneys with some cranberry juice? Has your skin taken on a yellow glow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2003)

Just a thought but I have increased urination with my IBS D and since I have started Questran, I have stopped peeing so much at night and during the day. I have read that increased urination is a symptom of IBS. Just thought I would pass that along.


----------



## pollymc (Jul 23, 2003)

Sib, you are definitely not alone. I always feel like I have to pee. Add that to my IBS-C, and I'm always in the bathroom. I definitely think that IBS can cause frequent urination as well as the constant pressure of having to pee. It doesn't really matter how much you drink. I have noticed that the more constipated I get, the more I have to pee (sometimes it's as often as every 15 minutes). That could also be because I drink as much as possible to get a movement, so I could be making things worse. Anyway, and this is probably not the healthiest answer, but what works for me is just holding it sometimes, particularly in the night when I am just too lazy to get up.


----------



## Mrspoopsalot (Jul 14, 2003)

I have noticed that I have been doing the same thing. I haven't changed anything in my (so-called) diet, and I am peeing all the time. Actually I feel like I have to pee really bad, but it's only a few trickles! It is so annoying. so I have no explanations for this, just wanted to share that you are not alone!


----------



## Alynnecassie (Jun 25, 2003)

I have the same problem with the frequent urination during the day. Not so much at night but the mornings are a rush to the bathroom. Like one of the other posts It was as often as every 15 minutes at or even less at it's worst. I would wait another 15 minutes if I could because I was leaving my sit at work too much. Then a mad dash to the bathroom and a prayer. I thought I was nuts until I read in a book last week that this was one of the symptons. Before I thought maybe it was diabetes. I read my first book on IBS last week and also read that it was a sympton. This put my mind at ease, I'm I only feel a little guilty about all the trip to the rest room. Since the bathroom is on another floor I feel mindly embarassed by more that one department seeing me go to the bathroom. But I'm not going to stop drinking water or tea. I was dehydrated before, and didn't want to go to the rest room so much. Now it's just a fact of life.Some days I don't have anything to drink and I'm running. Other days the 3cup can of Ice Tea has no effect. Sometime It is a case of mind over bladder, such as for the long car ride. I was alone and I side the next rest stop is 23 miles, you can make it another 23 minutes. I might have been about to do the whole trip without a bathroom stop but I wanted to buy gas. And when the car stopped the urgency started. If I walk past the bathroom I have to use it urgently. So that doesn't make sense to me.One day soon we'll all be better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

As long as I don't drink volumes of liquid the last couple of hours before I go to bed at night, I rarely awaken and feel the need to void while sleeping. Conversely, during the day, I feel the need to void almost constantly... especially if bloating with gas or distention is present.Evie


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i've noticed that if i'm having a flare up of d and i take something for it.. like immodium.. that the d stops but the massive peeing begins. i hate it! i'll have to go every 15 minutes or so, after just drinking one glass of water. i was wondering if it had something to do with the constipating effects of immodium. i mean, it doesnt constipate me in the real sense, but it keeps me from having d every 15 minutes! this peeing will happen even at night and especially at night when i'm on my period. or having a flare up.is there really such a thing as irritable bladder? is it the same as an overactive bladder? i've been thinking about seeing a doc about this as soon as i get new insurance this month.i guess i have absolutely no suggestions or advice. i just have as many questions as you all do.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Frequent urination is also a major sign of diabetes or insulin resistance. A fasting glucose test can be done to check this out.


----------



## poopsalot (Aug 30, 2000)

Hi, slb.I'm a frequent pee-er, too, and always have been. They've done tests over and over--for diabetes mostly, but once they did a scope into my bladder looking for whatever. Everything was fine so they basically said, you're a frequent pee-er; want to try some Detrol?Which I did and saw no difference so stopped. Mine is always worse after d, too, and after imodium it'll come a gusher. I get up several times during the night and if I try to drink the 8 glasses of water during the day, well, forget it. It's a good thing I work from home. And I don't care what anyone says--no, I won't get used to 8 glasses a day, even when I've been religious about it for months and months. So there.Have a great day, -teresa


----------



## Angelique Sohn (Dec 13, 2002)

Alot of of the anti-D medicines cause bladder retention. Your body holds back the liquid in the bowels and side affect -holds back liquid in the bladder. So you feel like you have to go all the time. I found that out when I went for the 3rd time for a phantom bladder infection. It is a side effect of my medicine. I am on desipramine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

It's a side effect of Trazadone too. But I can't sleep without it.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Definitely Imodium causes it. Also, I swim a lot in the summer, and it seems to cause some "irritation", possibly from sitting around in a wet bathing suit? I guess I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i pee like 20 times a day. Mind you im perfectly healthy except for ibs.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote: I have noticed that the more constipated I get, the more I have to pee (sometimes it's as often as every 15 minutes).


I have the same problem, or if I eat to much fiber. (I use to over do on the fiber, thinking if a little helps a lot will help faster.) Over eating causes it too. The only way I get relief is to have a B.M. until I get most of the poo out of there.














excercise help to keep thing moving


----------

